# NGD PRS SE Alex Lifeson



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

Couldn't resist this at Stang Guitars in Edmonton the other day. Always been a Rush geek


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

That's a nice looking guitar.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice guitar. I had no idea that Alex Lifeson played a PRS.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

[video=youtube;mJYvDJv3eE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJYvDJv3eE0[/video]


----------



## caperrob (Mar 30, 2015)

I came very close to ordering one of these sight unseen. They look amazing and sound awesome. One day maybe


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I have an Angelus SE Custom that is amazing bang for the buck. That Lifeson looks great.


----------

